# Giặt là Eco Green



## vtkong

Giặt là Eco Green – Chuỗi cửa hàng tiên phong trong lĩnh vực giặt là hữu cơ, đem đến nhiều lợi ích cho khách hàng với các dịch vụ cực kì an toàn và thân thiện cho môi trường. Giặt là Eco Green không chỉ cung cấp những gói giặt tiêu chuẩn dành cho quần áo hàng ngày mà còn các dịch vụ khác cao cấp dành riêng cho những bộ quần áo sang trọng đắt tiền cần có phương pháp giặt chuyên biệt.

Tại Eco Green sử dụng nước giặt, xả nhập khẩu Pháp đạt chứng nhận hữu cơ Eco Cert giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe, thân thiện môi trường đồng thời đảm bảo khả năng làm sạch hiệu quả, an toàn ngay cả với làn da trẻ sơ sinh. Eco Green là thương hiệu giặt là tiên phong trong việc bảo vệ môi trường sống xanh và bền vững. Eco Green cam kết sử dụng túi vải, túi giấy. Nói “KHÔNG” với túi nylon!

Hoàn toàn không sử dụng hóa chất, chỉ sử dụng nước được ion hóa tạo thành nước năng lượng cao giúp làm sạch sâu sợi vải, diệt khuẩn 99%. Bảo vệ cấu trúc sợi vải cao cấp như tơ tằm, len, lụa, Cashmere giúp giữ phom dáng và chất liệu.

Mọi khiếu nại của khách hàng đều được giải đáp thỏa đáng. Trường hợp Eco Green làm thất lạc, hỏng đồ của Quý khách, Eco Green cam kết bồi thường thỏa đáng trên cơ sở thương lượng với khách hàng.

VISCO NDT

Mapas Conceituais

Users - Most Wanted eSports

giatsayhcm's Profile - Support – DesignThemes

FOTOGRAFIJA.BA | giatsayhcm | Profile

Niaddi Flan

https://www.teachertube.com/user/channel/giatsayhcm

http://productdesignhub.com/directory/author/giatsayhcm/

http://vsmaksimiliana.ct8.pl/forum/member.php?action=profile&uid=21409

http://www.trainingpages.com/author/giatsayhcm/

https://www.efn.org.uk/forum/engine...r-pending-assignments-via-assignment-help/p-2

https://labour.gov.bb/forum/profile/giatsaygiare/

http://certified-qa.verite.com/members/giatsayhcm/

http://lawschoolnumbers.com/giatsayhcm

https://laravel.ru/~giatsayhcm

http://www.themanadrain.com/user/giatsayhcm

https://dancehalldatabase.com/user/view/user/giatsayhcm

https://www.bayislandsinfo.com/author/giatsayhcm/

https://www.click49.net/forum/members/giatsayhcm.115921/#about

http://diendankientrucsu.vn/members/giatsayhcm.12212/

https://trangraovat24h.com/thanh-vien/giatsayhcm.2283/#about

https://vietfones.vn/forum/members/giatsaydep.218274/

https://quangbakinhdoanh.com/members/giatsayhcm.2240/

https://www.lamchame.com/forum/members/giatsayhcm.997563/

https://dienthoai.com.vn/members/giatsayhcm.17249/

http://www.hdvietnam.com/members/giatsayhcm.2022850/

https://www.otofun.net/members/giatsayhcm.751192/#about

http://raovat9s.com/members/giatsayhcm.31017/

http://forums.qrecall.com/user/profile/131728.page

https://www.smogon.com/forums/members/giatsayhcm.534026/#about

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/giatsayhcm/

http://www.heromachine.com/forums/users/giatsayhcm/

https://morsbags.com/forums/users/giatsay-hcm

https://www.infobeto.com/forum/members/giatsayhcm.16617/#about

http://www.tabletopperslinen.com/ActivityFeed/MyProfile/tabid/61/UserId/51309/Default.aspx

https://www.mightycause.com/user/pwi24g/preview

https://plus.edu.vn/members/giatsayhcm.30685/

https://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/user/viewprofilepage/user-id/954583

https://www.equestrianbookfair.com/UserProfile/tabid/57/userId/21216/Default.aspx

https://www.gaudeo.cz/forums/user/giatsayhcm

https://www.liveatthebike.com/forums/users/giatsayhcm

https://vi.glosbe.com/profile/6738021761264127477

https://www.pixiv.net/en/users/61983270

http://80scartoons.net/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=26889

https://annonces.infojeunesse-paca.fr/author/giatsayhcm/

http://nadlan.kehilot.co.il/forums/users/giatsayhcm

http://amusecandy.com/user/giatsayhcm

https://www.mojomarketplace.com/user/giatsayhcm-kckqt7qvpc

https://wnyblues.org/My-Blues-Society/My-Profile/UserId/132288

https://www.openstreetmap.org/user/giatsayhcm


----------



## hoachatvscn

vtkong nói:


> Giặt là Eco Green – Chuỗi cửa hàng tiên phong trong lĩnh vực giặt là hữu cơ, đem đến nhiều lợi ích cho khách hàng với các dịch vụ cực kì an toàn và thân thiện cho môi trường. Giặt là Eco Green không chỉ cung cấp những gói giặt tiêu chuẩn dành cho quần áo hàng ngày mà còn các dịch vụ khác cao cấp dành riêng cho những bộ quần áo sang trọng đắt tiền cần có phương pháp giặt chuyên biệt.
> 
> Tại Eco Green sử dụng nước giặt, xả nhập khẩu Pháp đạt chứng nhận hữu cơ Eco Cert giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe, thân thiện môi trường đồng thời đảm bảo khả năng làm sạch hiệu quả, an toàn ngay cả với làn da trẻ sơ sinh. Eco Green là thương hiệu giặt là tiên phong trong việc bảo vệ môi trường sống xanh và bền vững. Eco Green cam kết sử dụng túi vải, túi giấy. Nói “KHÔNG” với túi nylon!
> 
> Hoàn toàn không sử dụng hóa chất, chỉ sử dụng nước được ion hóa tạo thành nước năng lượng cao giúp làm sạch sâu sợi vải, diệt khuẩn 99%. Bảo vệ cấu trúc sợi vải cao cấp như tơ tằm, len, lụa, Cashmere giúp giữ phom dáng và chất liệu.
> 
> Mọi khiếu nại của khách hàng đều được giải đáp thỏa đáng. Trường hợp Eco Green làm thất lạc, hỏng đồ của Quý khách, Eco Green cam kết bồi thường thỏa đáng trên cơ sở thương lượng với khách hàng.
> 
> VISCO NDT
> 
> Mapas Conceituais
> 
> Users - Most Wanted eSports
> 
> giatsayhcm's Profile - Support – DesignThemes
> 
> FOTOGRAFIJA.BA | giatsayhcm | Profile
> 
> Niaddi Flan
> 
> TeacherTube Educational Videos for the Classroom and Home
> 
> http://productdesignhub.com/directory/author/giatsayhcm/
> 
> http://vsmaksimiliana.ct8.pl/forum/member.php?action=profile&uid=21409
> 
> http://www.trainingpages.com/author/giatsayhcm/
> 
> https://www.efn.org.uk/forum/engine...r-pending-assignments-via-assignment-help/p-2
> 
> https://labour.gov.bb/forum/profile/giatsaygiare/
> 
> http://certified-qa.verite.com/members/giatsayhcm/
> 
> http://lawschoolnumbers.com/giatsayhcm
> 
> https://laravel.ru/~giatsayhcm
> 
> http://www.themanadrain.com/user/giatsayhcm
> 
> https://dancehalldatabase.com/user/view/user/giatsayhcm
> 
> https://www.bayislandsinfo.com/author/giatsayhcm/
> 
> https://www.click49.net/forum/members/giatsayhcm.115921/#about
> 
> http://diendankientrucsu.vn/members/giatsayhcm.12212/
> 
> https://trangraovat24h.com/thanh-vien/giatsayhcm.2283/#about
> 
> https://vietfones.vn/forum/members/giatsaydep.218274/
> 
> https://quangbakinhdoanh.com/members/giatsayhcm.2240/
> 
> https://www.lamchame.com/forum/members/giatsayhcm.997563/
> 
> https://dienthoai.com.vn/members/giatsayhcm.17249/
> 
> http://www.hdvietnam.com/members/giatsayhcm.2022850/
> 
> https://www.otofun.net/members/giatsayhcm.751192/#about
> 
> http://raovat9s.com/members/giatsayhcm.31017/
> 
> http://forums.qrecall.com/user/profile/131728.page
> 
> https://www.smogon.com/forums/members/giatsayhcm.534026/#about
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/giatsayhcm/
> 
> http://www.heromachine.com/forums/users/giatsayhcm/
> 
> https://morsbags.com/forums/users/giatsay-hcm
> 
> https://www.infobeto.com/forum/members/giatsayhcm.16617/#about
> 
> http://www.tabletopperslinen.com/ActivityFeed/MyProfile/tabid/61/UserId/51309/Default.aspx
> 
> https://www.mightycause.com/user/pwi24g/preview
> 
> https://plus.edu.vn/members/giatsayhcm.30685/
> 
> https://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/user/viewprofilepage/user-id/954583
> 
> https://www.equestrianbookfair.com/UserProfile/tabid/57/userId/21216/Default.aspx
> 
> https://www.gaudeo.cz/forums/user/giatsayhcm
> 
> https://www.liveatthebike.com/forums/users/giatsayhcm
> 
> https://vi.glosbe.com/profile/6738021761264127477
> 
> https://www.pixiv.net/en/users/61983270
> 
> http://80scartoons.net/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=26889
> 
> https://annonces.infojeunesse-paca.fr/author/giatsayhcm/
> 
> http://nadlan.kehilot.co.il/forums/users/giatsayhcm
> 
> http://amusecandy.com/user/giatsayhcm
> 
> https://www.mojomarketplace.com/user/giatsayhcm-kckqt7qvpc
> 
> https://wnyblues.org/My-Blues-Society/My-Profile/UserId/132288
> 
> https://www.openstreetmap.org/user/giatsayhcm



Ngành giặt là công nghiệp tưởng dễ nhưng lại không hề dễ nếu chúng ta không biết đến các sản phẩm phù hợp và chất lượng. Hóa chất DTL muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn bộ sản phẩm hóa chất giặt là công nghiệp chuyên dụng mà bất kỳ một nhà giặt là chuyên nghiệp nào cũng cần có.

Bộ hóa chất cần thiết cho ngành giặt công nghiệp gồm có 6 chất như sau:
*1. Nước giặt chính hoặc bột giặt:* Lompcare+; Sunpol Centrium D; Lompcare 300; Sunpol Brilliant 100,…
*2. Chất tẩy dầu mỡ:* Lompcare α; Sunpol prewash (sử dụng cho quá trình giặt sơ – trước khi giặt chính)
*3. Chất kiềm hóa: *Lomp alka, Sunpol Centrium C (sử dụng được với môi trường nước cứng)
*4. Oxy dạng lỏng: *Lomp Oxy, Sunpol Super Oxy (tẩy trắng vải màu/vải trắng, đánh tan vết ố)
*5. Chất trung hòa: *Lomp Antichlor; Sunpol Neutralizer (giúp trung hòa lượng kiềm dư, khử các vết ố vàng trên đồ vải)
*6. Nước xả vải: *Lompmild; Sunpol Softener (giúp điều hòa vải, làm mềm vải và chống nhăn, chống tĩnh điện hiệu quả, giúp công đoạn là/ ủi trở nên dễ dàng hơn)
*7. Xịt thơm/tinh dầu* (đối với khách hàng yêu cầu có mùi thơm sau quá trình giặt)

Trong cuộc sống hiện nay, *hóa chất tẩy rửa* là một trong những sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong mọi gia đình, tổ chức, nhà hàng hay bất kỳ địa điểm nào. Từ việc lau dọn nhà cửa, rửa bát, giặt giũ hay đến những vấn đề trong công nghiệp đều phải dùng chất tẩy rửa.

Là đơn vị hoạt động chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực phân phối cung cấp tổng thể các loại hóa chất chuyên dụng dùng trong tẩy rửa, vệ sinh công nghiệp, hoá chất giặt là hàng đầu Việt Nam với cam kết đảm bảo chất lượng, an toàn khi sử dụng, giá thành hợp lý và dịch vụ hỗ trợ tốt nhất.

Chúng tôi mang đến cho quý khách hàng những lựa chọn đáng tin cậy về các loại sản phẩm đến từ nhiều quốc gia hàng đầu trong công nghiệp sản xuất hóa chất, giúp Quý khách hàng yên tâm sử dụng và tập trung sản xuất, phát triển kinh doanh hiệu quả.


----------

